
Facebook Salaries - tomkwok
http://www.glassdoor.com/Salary/Facebook-Salaries-E40772.htm
======
tracker1
I really like glassdoor in general... for larger companies, when you are
negotiating, it gives you at least a decent view of where to negotiate from
regarding the position, company and physical location/city.

Glassdoor and zillow tend to be the first two places I hit when even
considering a job for a company that would require a move.

